# Rusty boats and rustier trailers



## Gilligan

What a drop-dead gorgeous day for working on the Hatt. Had to run the welding rig up there to extract a broken sea water pump mounting bolt. But all better now..launching on the 29th after a coat of fresh bottom paint goes on next weekend.  Took a lot longer than I'd originally planned to get her ready to launch..but that's boats.

Taking her from Deale to Tall Timbers on the 3rd of October


----------



## Monello

Wasn't Rusty Boats your stage name when you danced with the chip and dales?


----------



## limblips

Interior pics?  Outside looks nice!


----------



## black dog

Good looking boat once you get the office staff to buff that Maroon hull out...


----------



## Sneakers

Ima sit on the shore on the 29th and watch.....  maybe have a laugh or two...


----------



## Kyle

limblips said:


> Interior pics?  Outside looks nice!


----------



## Gilligan

limblips said:


> Interior pics?  Outside looks nice!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Ima sit on the shore on the 29th and watch.....  maybe have a laugh or two...


Only one of the two engines in the Hatteras is running. So we're taking my old faithful "other rusty boat" all the way to Deal to escort the Hatt back home.  Cheap insurance...might blow $600 extra in fuel but avoid a $3000 tow if anything goes wrong.


----------



## limblips

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 151706
> View attachment 151707


Very nice but have you heard of the new flat screen digital televisions?  Or do you carry the analog one as a spare anchor?


----------



## Gilligan

limblips said:


> Very nice but have you heard of the new flat screen digital televisions?  Or do you carry the analog one as a spare anchor?


LOL...guess what?..a 45" flat screen has already been prepped to go there.


----------



## limblips

SailorGirl said:


> Is this the head?  *
> View attachment 151710
> *


Most landlubbers think those are for bailing.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Is this the head?  *
> View attachment 151710
> *


Nah. Nice head with LectraSan system...   But the hot water heater is junk...gotta replace that.


----------



## limblips

SailorGirl said:


> It's really, really big Gilligan.


I am going to say you are the very first woman to say that to him.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> It's really, really big Gilligan.


I love it when you say that.

Butt seriously....I't my No. 2 son's new home when we get her in her slip at Tall Timbers.  He's working on his captain's license...so the old boat can pay some of it's bills charter fishing.


----------



## Gilligan

limblips said:


> I am going to say you are the very first woman to say that to him.


H8er.


----------



## Yooper

Just wanted to say "Thank You" for working carefully around my boat. Long time in the family and irreplaceable.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Gilligan

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151712
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say "Thank You" for working carefully around my boat. Long time in the family and irreplaceable.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Of course I’m now very curious which one is yours.  Wait...ha ha ha ha....I see it now...


----------



## Ken King

Is this one of those trick photos that you have to stare at for a while before you see the rustier trailer?


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Is this one of those trick photos that you have to stare at for a while before you see the rustier trailer?


You have to stare pretty hard to see the rust on that fiberglass hull too....


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Is this the head?  *
> View attachment 151710
> *


nah..it's a little better than that...has two heads actually..one with sink and shower...

.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> nah..it's a little better than that...has two heads actually..one with sink and shower...



Three if you count the Poop-Deck.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Three if you count the Poop-Deck.


_groan_


----------



## black dog

Is your son going for a 6 pk or 25, 50 Ton?


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Is your son going for a 6 pk or 25, 50 Ton?


Just the 6 pk for starters.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Just the 6 pk for starters.


Well, then he should be good to go.  Fridge is just about empty, right?


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Just the 6 pk for starters.



Good for him, hard work but fun lifestyle.   What did you do this year?, I chased rockfish on the bay...


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> What a drop-dead gorgeous day for working on the Hatt. Had to run the welding rig up there to extract a broken sea water pump mounting bolt. But all better now..launching on the 29th after a coat of fresh bottom paint goes on next weekend.  Took a lot longer than I'd originally planned to get her ready to launch..but that's boats.
> 
> Taking her from Deale to Tall Timbers on the 3rd of October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151697


What year is that boat??


----------



## Gilligan

itsbob said:


> What year is that boat??


1962.


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> 1962.


We used to fish out of Hatteras  on the Albatross Fleet, very similar look, but I think their boats were maybe 15 years older (maybe more).. The boats were BEASTS.  We went out 2 days after a hurricane, Capt tried to talk us out of it, telling us he didn't mind, no issue with the boat, but wasn't sure we'd be up to it.. we did, and we really weren't.

Prices were VERY reasonable, as unlike the Oregon Inlet they weren't trying to make enough to make their 1.5 - 2 million dollar boat payment..


----------



## Gilligan

That's hull #76 in the "Knit Wits" series..the first fiberglass design produced by Hatteras and largest fiberglass boat yet built at the time...

https://www.marinemax.com/connect/lifestyles/hatteras/the-first-hatteras-knit-wits


----------



## Gilligan

Magazine ad that I found....


----------



## Yooper

I'm really enjoying (& learning from) this back & forth with @itsbob & @Gilligan. Thank you.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> That's hull #76 in the "Knit Wits" series..the first fiberglass design produced by Hatteras and largest fiberglass boat yet built at the time...
> 
> https://www.marinemax.com/connect/lifestyles/hatteras/the-first-hatteras-knit-wits


Albatross boats are NOT Fiberglass for sure.. they are heavy wood boats that make them perfect for less then ideal days out fishing.. 

"They are, in fact, a tourist attraction bringing many visitors to the Albatross Fleet docks to see the last of the traditional wooden working boats that were once found throughout the North Carolina coast."



			https://albatrossfleet.com/round-stern-boats/
		


Their oldest boat was launched in 1937 and is still in use..


----------



## itsbob

Far left is their oldest boat, but I believe the other two still date back to the 40's.. They are in perfect shape, especially for boats that are still being worked daily.


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> I'm yappy this morning - sorry.




Yap away .... it's been quiet without you around


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Is it where you want it now Gilligan?  Is that kind of a milestone - to own that boat?  When is a boat considered old?
> 
> I'm yappy this morning -  sorry.


It's just another boat...the opportunity to pick it up cheap coincided with son's need to find a new "apartment" that didn't cost $1000/month.

The boat is pretty old but was well maintained up until about 2008. Been sitting pretty neglected since then and does need some work.

I've got a soft spot for vintage boats but have given up owning wood ones...too much work to maintain.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> You've had others that big then?


Yes, but not that nice. One of the largest I had was an old bay built wooden boat that was 46'. Had a single diesel engine. Ended up scrapping the hull and selling the engine..too much rot. Had a fast trimaran that was 43' but that was a test craft..a technology demonstrator. Part of it is still sitting here in the compound ....wasting away on a rusty trailer.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> The boat is pretty old but was well maintained up until about 2008. Been sitting pretty neglected since then and does need some work.




what size engines


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> what size engines



Seamaster 534 ci...


----------



## itsbob

SailorGirl said:


> Is it where you want it now Gilligan?  Is that kind of a milestone - to own that boat?  When is a boat considered old?
> 
> I'm yappy this morning -  sorry.


You'd be an ancient boat.. with oars, and sails..


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Seamaster 534 ci...




what is that based on ?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> 1962.


My wife's father may have delivered that boat way back then.


----------



## limblips

Gilligan said:


> I've got a soft spot for vintage boats but have given up owning wood ones...too much work to maintain.


I had an old Thompson runabout that I salvaged from the rafters in a barn.  I learned a lot from that boat.  The biggest lesson was you can either enjoy riding in boats or you can enjoy working on boats but you can't do both if you own a wooden boat!  I am now doing '50s aluminum runabouts.  I have a 1958 Lonestar and a ~1956 Duracraft.  Looking for a 13 foot  Feathercraft.  There was a guy down Drayden way that had one but he wouldn't give it up.


----------



## black dog

GURPS said:


> what is that based on ?


Late 50's twin turbo Ford big block industrial engine...  big on torque and long life span....


----------



## GURPS

black dog said:


> Late 50's twin turbo Ford big block industrial engine...  big on torque and long life span....




So that would be based on the FE


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> what is that based on ?


Ford 534 Super Duty truck engine.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> So that would be based on the FE



No..much larger engine. Bare engine weights over 1000#..all-up boat engine weighs over 1200#


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Late 50's twin turbo Ford big block industrial engine...  big on torque and long life span....


And exceptionally thirsty, no doubt.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Meh - some people have cars rusting away.  Still your boat is really cool though - does it still need a lot of work?



Oh yeah.  We have not dug in to the water supply system..the AC units...the heaters...  The aft deck is shot and needs replacing.  The generator has not been run in probably 20 years.   The Lectra San isn't installed right now..it's in boxes, apart. So no functioning heads at the moment. The hot water heater looks so ancient that I'm not even going to try it out...it's just getting replaced.  The starboard main engine is dead...I have acquired a spare engine from an estate sale in Texas, but swapping one of those beasts is a big job.

But it sure is pretty inside...so my son will be able to move aboard soon after we get her here.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Late 50's twin turbo Ford big block industrial engine...  big on torque and long life span....


They kept producing those all the way to 1980 though...an amazing production run for any engine. They were known to go 500,000 miles in over the road trucks pretty routinely.


----------



## Bonehead

Horsing 1200 pounds worth of engine in a tight space....not for me thank you.


----------



## Gilligan

limblips said:


> I had an old Thompson runabout that I salvaged from the rafters in a barn.  I learned a lot from that boat.  The biggest lesson was you can either enjoy riding in boats or you can enjoy working on boats but you can't do both if you own a wooden boat!  I am now doing '50s aluminum runabouts.  I have a 1958 Lonestar and a ~1956 Duracraft.  Looking for a 13 foot  Feathercraft.  There was a guy down Drayden way that had one but he wouldn't give it up.
> 
> View attachment 151760


My '53 Special Sportsman...I loved that thing.  I swapped the engine out for a 1958 Chevy 283 "power pack" engine...4-barrel ..230HP I believe it was.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Ford 534 Super Duty truck engine.


Wasent that whole series used in heavy equipment and a host of other industrial/power unit and so on?

 I kinna remember seeing a few of them as power units and clutches on some of the percussion drill rigs I looked at long ago...


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Wasent that whole series used in heavy equipment and a host of other industrial/power unit and so on?
> 
> I kinna remember seeing a few of them as power units and clutches on some of the percussion drill rigs I looked at long ago...



A lot of them were in F-series big trucks and the cab-over tractors, but the largest market still "active" and on the 534 forums are the folks with various fire trucks, many still in service in rural VFDs.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> No..much larger engine. Bare engine weights over 1000#..all-up boat engine weighs over 1200#



Ah ok ..... sounds like a GAA  the long block is 900 to 1000 IIRC 




Gilligan said:


> The starboard main engine is dead...



seized from sitting ?


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> Ah ok ..... sounds like a GAA


Wouldn't I love to put a pair of those in a boat....  I tried to buy a couple from a dealer in South America that was selling parts stripped from one of the last batch of Sherman tanks still maintained and "in service".  Shipping and other issues stopped me cold.  I could have the engines for 5K each in running condition. 

What they go for here....https://www.ebay.com/itm/GAA-SHERMAN-TANK-ENGINE-WWII-/283300010394


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> seized from sitting ?



Nope. Was "running when parked", but reportedly smoking like a coal-fired freight train. After a compression test and bore scope....found a nice half-dollar sized hole in top of one piston.  Fortunately, the "spare" engine I bought from Texas is the same rotation as the one with the bad pistons.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> ..found a nice half-dollar sized hole in top of one piston




Awesome A ventilation port


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> I could have the engines for 5K each in running condition.



That would have been nice ......

30k for a complete GAA is a tad high


I ran the GAA through Desktop Dyno for a guy from HAMB.


----------



## GURPS

a turbo really wakes this motor up


----------



## black dog

Half a dozen of these should cure it...


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Half a dozen of these should cure it...
> 
> View attachment 151778


I bought this instead..


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> I bought this instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151781


Looks like no Christmas bonus this year for yours truly "Bob Cratchit".


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> Looks like no Christmas bon'us this year for yours truly "Bob Cratchit".




 FIFY


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Looks like no Christmas bonus this year for yours truly "Bob Cratchit".


Sorry, Bob.


----------



## Gilligan

Got the bottom painted yesterday. Launching tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle

Did you break a bottle of corona over the bow?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Did you break a bottle of corona over the bow?



Nope. But I managed to pour about a pint of the blue paint down one pant leg and boot and all over my hands and one arm. They started calling me "Poppa Smurf"..


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> That's right purty.


She is a beauty. I'm a sucker for classic hull lines.  They got rid of the "barrel stern" a few years after this '62 and went with the "box" or "concave box". sterns seen  on most sport fishing boats since.


----------



## Kyle

In light of these troubling times, may I ask where are the carronade and swivel guns?


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> In light of these troubling times, may I ask where are the carronade and swivel guns?


I was noticing the "white man's" blacked out windows...


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> In light of these troubling times, may I ask where are the carronade and swivel guns?



 Dillon Aero, They bring "Good Things Back to Life"


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> In light of these troubling times, may I ask where are the carronade and swivel guns?


Well...she does have some rocket launchers...


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Well...she does have some rocket launchers...


Bottle rockets don't count.


----------



## Yooper

Not that I am superstitious or anything (typing as I toss a pinch of salt over my left shoulder), but I still get the creeps with the name. Will you be sticking with it...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Isn't it bad luck to rename a boat?


----------



## Gilligan

Yooper said:


> Not that I am superstitious or anything (typing as I toss a pinch f salt over my left shoulder), but I still get the creeps with the name. Will you be sticking with it...?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Probably not. She's a Federally Documented vessel and a name change is a bigger deal with that.

She's actually not the 4th "Jinx"  She was original owner's 4th boat and he hoped would be his last.  He bought her new in '62 and she was indeed his last boat. Made many trips up and down the East coast and to the Bahamas, and passed away in 2002.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Isn't it bad luck to rename a boat?


It is unless you go through the "official ceremony".  I've been to a couple...was fun.

https://www.discoverboating.com/resources/ceremony-for-renaming-your-boat


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> It is unless you go through the "official ceremony".  I've been to a couple...was fun.
> 
> https://www.discoverboating.com/resources/ceremony-for-renaming-your-boat


Just had this conversation with my brother.  He changed the name of his Carver 42 and did not appease Neptune.  Just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Probably not. She's a Federally Documented vessel and a name change is a bigger deal with that.



 You ain't kidding, with my C&C and then the Morgan it took months for the change...
But I wouldn't sail outside of the US without it....


----------



## Gilligan

And what a great couple of days it was.  Got underway from Tall Timbers Friday morning and arrived in Deale harbor 9 hours later. Only about an hour or so of rougher water as we rounded Point Lookout.  Fished the rest of the way.


----------



## Gilligan

Prepping the Hatteras for the trip home from Deale. Took stock of critical supplies...all in order and of sufficient quantity and quality.


----------



## Gilligan

Very enjoyable trip home...the Hatt rolled smartly along  and weather was perfect, so we made the return to Tall Timbers in only 7.5 hours.

Total fuel consumption for the entire evolution was 155 gallons.  I was expecting it to be closer to 200.  Spent the balance of the budget on more booze and beer.


----------



## stgislander

Please tell me you removed all the liquor before you turned it over to the boy.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Please tell me you removed all the liquor before you turned it over to the boy.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Please tell me you removed all the liquor before you turned it over to the boy.


If not, it'll be removed eventually.


----------



## Ken King

SailorGirl said:


> Where's the lighthouse?  Great pics BTW!


Looks like the Point no Point light.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> If not, it'll be removed eventually.


With the boy and his buddies, by the end of next weekend easy.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Where's the lighthouse?  Great pics BTW!


Point No Point.

And thanks....


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> One of those bottles looks suspiciously like one of the birthday gifts the forum gave him.  Is Gilligan a closet re-gifter?


Nope..both of those are still safe on my office shelf..I can see them from here as a I type. ;-)


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> With the boy and his buddies, by the end of next weekend easy.


Yep. I dont' think that Glenlivet would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Bless your heart.  I was going to start an In Memoriam thread for you this morning and ask everyone to share their best Gilligan story.  I'm soooooo happy you're back.


   Jeez...


----------



## Kyle

SailorGirl said:


> You can't chug that?


Sure. If you want it to come up at the same speed or faster.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Yep. I dont' think that Glenlivet would be truly appreciated.


The entire crew had a shot of the B&B after we finished setting the lines after our arrival at TT.  And then another one...and...
It's out the pic but she came with an unopened bottle of Cruzan Single Barrel rum too..


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> I thought you were lost at sea.



Well, it was only supposed to be a three hour tour, so....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Spare engine for the 41' Hatteras showed up Tuesday. Bought it out of a private collection in Texas. These old beasts are getting scarce...


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Spare engine for the 41' Hatteras showed up Tuesday. Bought it out of a private collection in Texas. These old beasts are getting scarce...


Don't remember.... what was wrong with the failed one?


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Don't remember.... what was wrong with the failed one?


One piston has a rather large hole in the top. Perfect compression in the other 7 and good oil pressure. Classic lean-burn failure for a turbocharged gas engine, probably caused by low fuel pressure or crap in the carb. 
  So now we've got spare parts for the pair in the boat...out the ole wazoo...  And I'm installing pyrometers in the exhaust of both engines.


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> Spare engine for the 41' Hatteras showed up Tuesday. Bought it out of a private collection in Texas. These old beasts are getting scarce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153106



I see it’s a hybrid - runs on corona...


----------



## Gilligan

TPD said:


> I see it’s a hybrid - runs on corona...


This whole operation of mine runs on Corona


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> I see it’s a hybrid - runs on corona...


If it's a choice between the hybrid engine or the pilot, the engine will starve.


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> This whole operation of mine runs on Corona



Not there’s anything wrong with that


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> If it's a choice between the hybrid engine or the pilot, the engine will starve.


He knows ^


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> One piston has a rather large hole in the top.




what you cannot buy a piston ?


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> what you cannot buy a piston ?


I can...but the engine with the bad piston is a C800 truck engine and has some of the wrong marine stuff on it. So I decided to buy this original Seamaster to use to make the bad engine in to an original Seamaster. That way the boat will be sporting identical engines with the same trim.


----------



## GURPS

I was taking the piss with ya ..... but thanks for the explanation


----------



## limblips

Gilligan said:


> Spare engine for the 41' Hatteras showed up Tuesday. Bought it out of a private collection in Texas. These old beasts are getting scarce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153106


She be purty!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153201


Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153201



Liking the Captain's chair.
Is he at the repair shop for a brake job?
From the looks of the frame and tires, that vehicle goes and does exactly what it looks like it does.  Except for that big hole in the hull under the engine.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Don't give him any ideas!


Maybe Hed give it to you as a Christmas bonus.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153201



Thats the smoothest ride that tri hull ever gave...


----------



## Gilligan

Well....   Worked on one of the 534 Seamaster engines yesterday.  Found these....


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Well....   Worked on one of the 534 Seamaster engines yesterday.  Found these....
> 
> View attachment 153507


Part of the variable valve system?


----------



## Kyle

Had two of those in my Mustangs 289 years ago.


----------



## Gilligan

...and we got the old water heater and 3-bank battery charger replaced. The old boat is comin' around..  Still a lot to do to get the water system up and running though. 

Playing a contortionist in a cramped engine room is not my idea of fun.....feel today like someone beat on me with a ball bat.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> ...and we got the old water heater and 3-bank battery charger replaced. The old boat is comin' around..  Still a lot to do to get the water system up and running though.
> 
> Playing a contortionist in a cramped engine room is not my idea of fun.....feel today like someone beat on me with a ball bat.


Don't want to pull it?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Don't want to pull it?



The engines?...Plan is to set up and pull, rebuild and re-install both mains and the genset. Fortunately, the marina already has lifting frames we can modify to suit our vessel. Have to remove the entire main cabin aft bulkhead first...then set up the lift frame and any load spreading timbers over a main engine. Chain fall the 1450 pound monster up out of it's hole and slide it back in the aft cockpit so that it can be picked with shore-based crane and set on a trailer.  Repeat process for second main engine.   Figure the entire "engines out" operations will require three men and take about three-four days.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Figure the entire "engines out" operations will require three men and take about three-four days.


Hey @Kyle.  Bring a lawn chair and some beer and we can sit on the dock and watch the "festivities."


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Hey @Kyle.  Bring a lawn chair and some beer and we can sit on the dock and watch the "festivities."


You musta missed the memo....wherein you will  discover your role as "one of the three".  ;-p


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> You musta missed the memo....wherein you will  discover your role as "one of the three".  ;-p


You, son, and brother.  Don't see me listed there.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> You, son, and brother.  Don't see me listed there.


My back will be out. So it's you, and my son and brother.  Your assistance will have humanitarian bases and will assure you get in to heaven without having to answer all the entry questions.  I promise.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> My back will be out. So it's you, and my son and brother.  Your assistance will have humanitarian bases and will assure you get in to heaven without having to answer all the entry questions.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Don't hold your breath.


Hey!...I helped you get that massive diesel engine outa your trawler, din't I?


----------



## stgislander

Hmmmm.  I can't say that I recall that.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Hmmmm.  I can't say that I recall that.


No? That thing musta weighed 4000 pounds.


..or 400 pounds...it's been a while...


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Hey @Kyle.  Bring a lawn chair and some beer and we can sit on the dock and watch the "festivities."


I'm betting there'll be an "NC-17" Rating to that show for excessive bad language.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I'm betting there'll be an "NC-17" Rating to that show for excessive bad language.


Sheeit...it was that bad last weekend just changing out the water heater and the battery charger.....


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Hey!...I helped you get that massive diesel engine outa your trawler, din't I?



Offer up some of that new Corona Lite 3.2 10oz WV Edition.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Offer up some of that new Corona Lite 3.2 10oz WV Edition.


gahhh...


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> What a drop-dead gorgeous day for working on the Hatt. Had to run the welding rig up there to extract a broken sea water pump mounting bolt. But all better now..launching on the 29th after a coat of fresh bottom paint goes on next weekend.  Took a lot longer than I'd originally planned to get her ready to launch..but that's boats.
> 
> Taking her from Deale to Tall Timbers on the 3rd of October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151697


The Nephew and his girl enjoyed spending Saturday afternoon on your yacht.

Now he's got gottahavaboat-fever!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Now he's got gottahavaboat-fever!



ahh..so he want's to join the ranks of the eternally-broke too, eh?


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> The Nephew and his girl enjoyed spending Saturday afternoon on your yacht.
> 
> Now he's got gottahavaboat-fever!


Have him swing by the compound.  He can have his pick of "project" boats.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Have him swing by the compound.  He can have his pick of "project" boats.


We do maintain a nice selection, don't we?


----------

